# NpX Bio Beads - Nitrate & Phosphate Removing Probiotic Method Vodka Dosing Make Easy



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

*NpX Bio Beads - Nitrate & Phosphate Removing Probiotic Method Vodka Dosing Make Easy*

For all you vodka dosing reefers outside, GREAT NEWS FOR YOU, Reef Aquatica is proud to be the first retailer to bring you the Canadian NpX Bio Beads to Ontario. you probably want to try the NpX Bio Beads. No longer you have to dose vodka everyday or buy expensive liquid dosing products every month, you can just setup a reactor with these NpX BIO BEADS and be worry free for the next 6 - 9 months & get the same vodka dosing benefits. Just as easy as running carbon or phosban-type of media. NOW we carry both the NpX Bio Beads & NpX Bio Beads EXTRA (EXTRA is the new smaller sized version) - same price. 

Here is the basic information and the detail instructions can be found in the attached instructions (or HERE).

_








NpX-Bio Beads are a simple highly effective filter media that is used for the control of Nitrates and Phosphate in within the aquarium, in turn providing a constant food source for filter feeders and micro fauna within the environment.

NpX-Bio Beads are best used within a fluidized reactor with enough flow to keep the top layer of Beads tumbling aggressively. Start with about ½ the total volume of Beads you want to run and work your way up to the full volume over a week or so. The average amount of Beads to aim at is about 550ml per 75 Gallons of water volume, more or less can be used depending on your unique bio load and inhabitants.​_
Order yours online or contact us for an appointment to drop-by:
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=npx

You get 10% more than the similar products for the same price:
550 mL NpX Bio Beads or NpX Bio Beads EXTRA - $44.99
1100 mL NpX Bio Beads or NpX Bio Beads EXTRA - $79.99

If you don't know yet, we are the first in Canada and will be offering Tank Raised Mandarin, check out our announcement below.

*
SEE ALSO:*

TANK RAISED MANDARIN IN CANADA - Lots of designer clownfishes and aquaculture captive bred fishes... Platinum, snowflakes, picasso, dark knight, tequila sunrise, stubby, neon gobies, redsea dottybacks, macro-algae.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=59

Is 35C too hot for you? How is your Nano / Mini tank going to handle the multiple heat waves this summer? Check out our 40% off JBJ Mini Chiller Special - DOWN TO THE LAST ONE.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=57

New Shipment of Reef Nutrition, live copepods, rotifers, articpods, oysterfeast, phytofeast and many other premium reef food.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=58

ATI T5HO Power Module & Sun Power Fixtures *Available*
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=56
Support Captive Bred Fish & Inverts - Be Environmental Responsible 
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=53

Tek Light Combos Sale Available 
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=52

New Issue of CORAL Magazine - ABSOLUTELY FREE NO CATCH 
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=49

Try UK AquaThrive Polycheate Worm Pellets 
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=47

GET THE BEST PRICED CONE SKIMMER ON THE MARKET - *** NOW ***
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=46

Check out the new Oceanic Biocube 29G with 150W HQI MH Nano tank - $629.99. 
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/pr...roducts_id=563


----------

